# AudioEngine...User's Feedback



## HTGeek7 (Mar 20, 2012)

Was doing research about computer speakers and came across AudioEngine as a Manufacturer and was pretty impressed by what I saw. Can anyone comment on these speakers?? Someone told me you can even hook up a AudioEngine subwoofer to compliment this amazing sound I keep hearing about. :justdontknow: Is this true??
Any user feedback would be helpful. Thanks everyone.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I do NOT have firsthand (or _ear_  ) experience with these speakers, but I've heard great things about them, too. I believe that Stereophile recommended them, and some models have a sub connection. :TT

Audio Advisor had them on sale for ~$299 a pair, and you can also find them on Amazon.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I am in the same boat, have never heard them but hear good things about them.

Yes, I believe their powered speakers have a variable output that can be used to hook up a sub.


----------



## ndurantz (Aug 10, 2008)

I just got myself a pair of the Audioengine P4 in bamboo for my desktop system. Haven't hooked them up yet, but will be happy to report my thoughts once I do.

Not to make your decision harder, but Emotiva come out with some powered desktop speakers awhile back that are getting positive reviews. May be worth looking into.

Sent from my iPhone using HTShack


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Check out this! It's from an ad on this site...$199 a pair.


----------

